# Nuclearing Engineering



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, I had friend drag me down to an University this past saturday where they had booths set up for each different department and majors, which was pretty cool. I'm currently freshmen at local community college trying to figure what I want to major in and I think I have down, I'm pretty sure I want to major in something like communications/psychology or something like nuclear engineering. (Pretty much, do I want to do something easy/slacker style through life or do I really want to do something) I talked to a guy down there about nuclear engineering and I'm really interested in it in now (I can fulfill my dream of being a mad scientist). 

So I guess right now my two dream careers are, traveling being writer/photographer or being an nuclear engineer. I have good background for the former but for the latter not much more than a good interest and sharp mind, lol. I think I want to try for nuclear engineering and just see what happens, the only big problem I see with it is I really don't have a good math background for the course work, but I think I could pull it off. I might take an extra year or two with it since I won't be able to get started till next spring and there aren't really any classes on that level for me take where I'm at. But, I'll need the time to get transfer stuff in order and hopefully get comfortable in calculus. (on top of taking some fun classes : ). 

I personally think it would be hilarious to be able to say "I am Nuclear Engineer" and watch peoples reactions. :crazy: I don't really have to much of a point with this. Just wanting to get opinions on any of this stuff.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Take ground-level intro courses and then try to picture if you can spend your entire life doing that. A lot of ideas sound really neat at first, but then you can lose heart in them once you get bogged down in the actual details.

Besides, wasn't Homer Simpson technically a nuclear engineer? :shocked:


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

This is my profession.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

justinhammar said:


> This is my profession.


Awesome, think you could give me some insight on it? What part of field do work in, how do you like it, how people respond when you mention your career, etc.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Join the military and get trained in that field for free. On the plus side, you will most likely get stationed on a nuclear powered vessel such as an aircraft carrier or submarine providing you pass the mental evaluation, this will allow you travel and possibly write about what you see, or might give you time to work on whatever else you are thinking about.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

Nuclear Engineer .................? interesting 

If u think in different way, thats the success point


----------

